# You have beautiful blue eyes



## Pirlo

Ciao a tutti,

Can somebody guide me as to whether or not I've translated this correctly:

*English: *You have beautiful blue eyes
*My attempt: *You sono possedere bella di occhi azzurri

I've probably made a huge mess of it! I'm not too optimistic when it comes to learning italian!


----------



## ics

Hi pirlo!
*



English: You have beautiful blue eyes
My attempt: You sono possedere bella di occhi azzu
		
Click to expand...

*rri

you must consider that 
1. bello is an ajdective, so it concords with article and subjective noun/ substantive..
2. "You" is not corrct, is english...
3. sono is the verb essere, you need verb avere here

so, you must try again...


Edit: Sorry for the error, I have to improve my english ..prima di dare consigli!!


----------



## Dushnyoni

Pirlo said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Can somebody guide me as to whether or not I've translated this correctly:
> 
> *English: *You have beautiful blue eyes
> *My attempt: *You sono possedere bella di occhi azzurri (seems from a translation machine)
> 
> I've probably made a huge mess of it! I'm not too optimistic when it comes to learning italian!


Hai dei bei occhi azzurri


----------



## MAVERIK

Pirlo said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Can somebody guide me as to whether or not I've translated this correctly:
> 
> *English: *You have beautiful blue eyes
> *My attempt: *You sono possedere bella di occhi azzurri
> 
> I've probably made a huge mess of it! I'm not too optimistic when it comes to learning italian!


 
Hai dei bellissimi occhi blu . 

or "Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu "  if you want to be formal.

MAve


----------



## Pirlo

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> (seems from a translation machine)


 
I wish it was! I'm just unfortunately not too good at laerning this beautiful language! Each post like this I make though brings me closer to understanding what I'm doing wrong, so that is a start I suppose.



			
				ics said:
			
		

> you must consider that
> 1. bello is an ajdective, so it concords with article and subjective
> 2. "You" is not corrct, is english...
> 3. sono is the verb essere, you need verb avere here


 
Sorry about using You, I didn't want to look up the word, I wanted to try and make a genuine attempt, I failed though!

Thanks for pointing those three issues out. 



			
				MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Hai dei bellissimi occhi blu .
> 
> or "Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu " if you want to be formal.
> 
> MAve


 
Thanks Maverik.  Just wondering though, is there any reasoning behind using blu instead of azzurri? 

Thanks again to everyone for the help. I've been quite embarrased with my language but please bare me with me!


----------



## efano

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> "Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu "  if you want to be formal.



I would rather say "Ha dei bellissimi occhi blu/azzurri" (formal): "voi" is quite not used any more, we prefer using "lei".

As for blu/azzurri, I would say it is quite the same. I prefer "azzurri" but I think it also depends on regional uses.
"Azzurro" should be "light blue", while "blu" is a darker shade of hue, so eyes are more likely to be "azzurri", rather than "blu", aren't they?

Stefano


----------



## Dushnyoni

Thanks again to everyone for the help. I've been quite embarrased with my language but please bare me with me![/quote]
No need to be embarassed We are all here to learn. As they say here "Nessuno è nato imparato". 
Nice day.


----------



## gasparastampa

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Hai dei bellissimi occhi blu .
> 
> or "Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu " if you want to be formal.
> 
> MAve


 
Hi Maverik,

"avete" seems to me too formal an expression. I think, if you say:
1) Hai dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing a friend of yours.
2) Ha dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing someone in a formal way.
3) Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing Queen Elisabeth (and you've got a strange taste ) or you're living in the past, around 1800 - first 1900s - and speak accordingly



Emanuela

Sorry Stefano, I was writing while you were posting...


----------



## ics

You don't need to be embaress, is always difficult at the beggining!!! You must see what I was combinated when I start study italian!! 
This specific phrase is more difficult because _*bello*_ is an irregulare adjective and would be *completely innatural* if you could express this phrase correct _subito!!!_
For the rest there are *always* many ways to say the same thing (maybe not so good as a madrelingua could! If you want to be  a madrelingua you must wait for another life!!  )so I insiste *you have to try* again with your own words!  Maybe will not be the very-right one phrase to use, but it's a beggining!!  

_please correct my english!_


----------



## MAVERIK

gasparastampa said:
			
		

> Hi Maverik,
> 
> "avete" seems to me too formal an expression. I think, if you say:
> 1) Hai dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing a friend of yours.
> 2) Ha dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing someone in a formal way.
> 3) Avete dei bellissimi occhi blu - you are addressing Queen Elisabeth (and you've got a strange taste ) or you're living in the past, around 1800 - first 1900s - and speak accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuela
> 
> Sorry Stefano, I was writing while you were posting...


 
Hi Emanuela, you're right "Avete" is quite a bit too formal and not commonly used . Don't worry , I am living in present days and I am sure of it. 

Stefano, maybe "azzurri" is better, referring to the eyes.

Thanks for corrections.


----------



## Pirlo

Thanks everybody! I've never had such excellent support, I commend you all and this forum! 

Just one final query, how does the addition of "i" onto "hai" make it formal as such?

Is this just one of these mysterious linguistical issues?


----------



## giacinta

[Thanks again to everyone for the help. I've been quite embarrased with my language but please bare me with me![/quote]

We will all be embarrassed if you bare with us Pirlo!

I think you meant to say bear!

Giacinta


----------



## Pirlo

Thanks Giacinta, I'm very tired! My english is pretty mint when I'm wide awake! 



			
				Pirlo said:
			
		

> Just one final query, how does the addition of "i" onto "hai" make it formal as such?
> 
> Is this just one of these mysterious linguistical issues?


 
If somebody can clarify this it will make my day!

Thanks!


----------



## efano

You know (I hope: otherwise it would be very long to explain) that unlike English, in Italian we have these different ways of addressing to other people:
- informal: by using "tu" and the verb at the second singular person
- formal: by using "lei" and the verb at the third singular person

So "Tu hai degli occhi bellissimi" and "Lei ha degli occhi bellissimi" in English would both be translated as "You have beatiful eyes".
But it is something like: "Amy, you have beatiful eyes" (informal) and "Ms. Smith, you have beatiful eyes" (formal).

Am I right?

Stefano




			
				Pirlo said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody! I've never had such excellent support, I commend you all and this forum!
> 
> Just one final query, how does the addition of "i" onto "hai" make it formal as such?
> 
> Is this just one of these mysterious linguistical issues?


----------



## ladybird

Ciao Pirlo

I'm not very good at explaining things but..

"hai" is actually informal, it's what you would use when you are talking to a friend. For example,"hai il libro?" meaning "you have the book?"

It comes from the verb "Avere" meaning "to have"

Hope this helps a bit.

If I am incorrect I'm sure a forer@ will put me right!


----------



## ladybird

Ciao again Pirlo.

I just wanted to suggest that you take a look at the "Italian Resources" sticky, it has loads of useful information.

It might be a good idea to check out the verb conjugator sites, they will help you get a feel for 1st person, 2nd person, formal, informal etc.

Also suggest you have a look at the verbs "Essere" and "Avere", useful to know when you're a beginner!

ladybird


----------



## BellaNova

How would I translate beautiful eyes from English to Italian?


----------



## Necsus

"Begli occhi", or "occhi belli"...


----------



## stella_star27

What about saying something like sexy eyes? 



*Stella*


----------



## venice

stella_star27 said:


> What about saying something like sexy eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> *Stella*


sexy eyes= occhi sexy, occhi sensuali, sguardo sensuale (sensual glance)
Ciao


----------



## stella_star27

Thanks 

*stella*


----------



## specialgi

Hi everyone!
My friend has just emailed me with pictures of her new baby boy. Can anyone help me translate the following sentences please?

He has beautiful blue eyes and a lovely cheeky smile!
I bet you don't get much sleep.
I look forward to seeing him.


Many thanks,
Rachel.


----------



## Siberia

Ha bellissimi occhi blu ed un bel sorriso da monellaccio/ino.
Scometto che non dormi molto.
Non vedo l'ora di vederlo.


----------



## Mickele

Siberia said:


> Ha bellissimi occhi blu ed un bel sorriso da monellaccio/ino.
> Sco*mm*etto che non dormi molto.
> Non vedo l'ora di vederlo.


 

My attempt:

Ha dei bellissimi occhi azzurri ed un sorrisetto dispettoso.
Scommetto che non ti fa dormire molto.
Non vedo l'ora di vederlo.


----------



## specialgi

thankyou for your help

Rachel


----------



## Italia19

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me. Thank you guys so much for your time. I was looking online to find out how to say "you have very beautiful eyes" in Italian.

After putting bits and pieces together, I came up with "Tu hai molto occhi bella". Or is it "Tu hai molto occhi begli"?

And how do you say "occhi"? Is it pronounced "o-chi" or is it pronounced "o-ki"?
And how do you say "begli"? Is it pronounced "Begly"?

thanks for your help


----------



## tericcia

Hai degli occhi molto belli! (informal)
Ha degli occhi molto belli! (formal)
Occhi=o-ki
Belli= bellee


----------



## Italia19

tericcia said:


> Hai degli occhi molto belli!
> Occhi=o-ki
> Belli= bellee


 
thanks for the reply.
Quick question.. what does degli mean? Does it mean "very"? And is it prodounced "deg-ly"? Thanks


----------



## tericcia

Italia19 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> Quick question.. what does degli mean? Does it mean "very"? And is it prodounced "deg-ly"? Thanks


 
"Degli" is the indefinite article in the plural masculine form: un/una/uno-degli/delle
I don't know how to spell it: GL (followed by _i_ or _e_) is like the Spanish LL (llamar=to call)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Italia19

tericcia said:


> "Degli" is the indefinite article in the plural masculine form: un/una/uno-degli/delle
> I don't know how to spell it: GL is like the Spanish LL (llamar=to call)
> Hope this helps!


 
So, if youre saying this to a girl, I suppose you need to change the word "degli" because youre saying it to a girl right?


----------



## Le Peru

Italia19 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> Quick question.. what does degli mean? Does it mean "very"? And is it prodounced "deg-ly"? Thanks


 
You can use WR Dictionary search function to listen yourself the right pronunciation of this word.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Italia19 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> Quick question.. what does degli mean? Does it mean "very"? And is it prodounced "deg-ly"? Thanks


_Hai degli occhi molto belli.
You have "some" very beatuful eyes.

_I know that "some" sounds quite weird in English... but that's the meaning of that _degli_. It's the Italian "partitive article". In this context, it's a sort of plural form of the indefinite article _un_ (_a_ in English).


----------



## Italia19

tericcia said:


> "Degli" is the indefinite article in the plural masculine form: un/una/uno-degli/delle
> I don't know how to spell it: GL (followed by _i_ or _e_) is like the Spanish LL (llamar=to call)
> Hope this helps!


 
so if youre saying this to a girl, I would suppose you would change the "degli" to "delle" since you said degli was in the plural masculine form?


----------



## MünchnerFax

No: _degli_ agrees with _occhi_, which of course remains masculine.


----------



## tericcia

No, pay attention to this! "degli occhi" : occhi is masculine!
The agreement with the noun it refers to! Not to the person you're speaking to !


----------



## Italia19

grazie.


----------



## lamourtoujours

1)Confermo che blu è azzurro, and no kind of dark blu which is instead blu

2)

Io ho
tu hai 
egli/ella/lei ha

When in Italian we address with "Lei" rather then "Tu" we use the third singular form.


----------



## raffavita

Io ho sempre visto tradotto "blu eyes" con "occhi blu".
Non credo sia inteso in modo letterale, ma che si usi quasi poeticamente.
Secondo voi è sbagliato?
Raffa


----------



## lamourtoujours

non so, all'università mi hanno sempre corretto blu con azzurro, anche se in effetti non ho sempre concordato....


----------



## raffavita

Ho controllato anche su WR: "blue eye", occhio blu.
Raffa


----------



## lamourtoujours

E' una questione un po controversa...perche allora quale sarebbe il corrispondente inglese di occhi azzurri?
A me hanno sempre detto che dark blu era blu , e blu fosse azzurro....
aspettiamo magari l'aiuto di un madrelingua!
Hai ragione comunque per definizione....


----------



## raffavita

Credo, arrivata a questo punto, che sia una questione di scelte stilistiche.
Non lo so più, ormai.
"Azzurro" si dice anche "light blu" e "azur"; almeno così dice il vocabolario.
Il problema è che "blue" significa entrambe le cose.
L'unica cosa di cui sono sicura è che "occhi blu" si dice, senza necessariamente far riferimento alla sfumatura di blu (più chiara, più scura) e che è usato per rendere più espressiva la traduzione.
Poi, immagino sia soggettivo.
Raffa


----------



## Italia19

MünchnerFax said:


> _Hai degli occhi molto belli._
> _You have "some" very beatuful eyes._
> 
> I know that "some" sounds quite weird in English... but that's the meaning of that _degli_. It's the Italian "partitive article". In this context, it's a sort of plural form of the indefinite article _un_ (_a_ in English).


 
just a last quick question. Can you replace bellisima with belli in this sentence?
Im not sure but I dont think you can. Correct me if I am wrong but bellisima is singular and belli is plural?


----------



## tericcia

You can say: Hai degli occhi bellissimi!
Remember the agreement with the noun!


----------



## raffavita

Italia19 said:


> just a last quick question. Can you replace bellisima with belli in this sentence?
> Im not sure but I dont think you can. Correct me if I am wrong but bellisima is singular and belli is plural?


 
"Bellissima" is the superlative form of "bella", feminine.
"Bellissimo" is the superlative form of "bello", masculine.

Raffa


----------



## Italia19

tericcia said:


> You can say: Hai degli occhi bellissimi!
> Remember the agreement with the noun!


 
can you still place the "molto" in there between occhi and bellissimi?


----------



## tericcia

Bellissimi=molto belli.
You cannot use "molto" with the superlative!
It would be redundant and uncorrect!


----------



## Italia19

tericcia said:


> Bellissimi=molto belli.
> You cannot use "molto" with the superlative!
> It would be redundant and uncorrect!


 
thank you for your help.
Saying bellissimi in that sentence, would that translate to "You have the most beautiful eyes"? or "You have very beautiful eyes"?

grazie


----------



## raffavita

Italia19 said:


> thank you for your help.
> Saying bellissimi in that sentence, would that translate to "You have the most beautiful eyes"? or "You have very beautiful eyes"?
> 
> grazie


----------



## tericcia

Italia19 said:


> thank you for your help.
> Saying bellissimi in that sentence, would that translate to "You have the most beautiful eyes"(Hai gli occhi più belli..._che io abbia mai visto_)? or "You have very beautiful eyes"(Hai degli occhi bellissimi/molto belli)?
> 
> grazie


 
bellissimo = superlativo relativo = very beautiful?
il più bello = superlativo assoluto = the most beautiful
molto bello = aggettivo "semplice" = very beautiful

I actually don't know if what I wrote out of the quote is correct or not, maybe I exchanged _relativo_ and _assoluto_. I stopped studying Italian lots of years ago!!!
I also don't know if in English the _superlativo relativo_ exists. Please someone help me!!!


----------

